# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  "BIOPROTEK" buen control de CHANCHITO BLANCO EN VID x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

## kscastaneda

*BIOPROTEK SOLUCION AGROECOLOGICA CONTRA CHANCHITO BLANCO EN VID
(Un producto de Biomic Ingeniería y Medio Ambiente SRL)*  
La dificultad para controlarlos químicamente debido a su protección morfológica (capa cerosa), sus diferentes estados en todo el año y su comportamiento críptico, hace necesario implementar otras estratégias de control.  *Con ácidos grasos biodegradables :* La dificultad del control químico de los chanchitos blancos esta asociada a su cubierta cerosa que impide una buena humectación. Bioprotek rompe la tensión superficial del agua y hace que penetren los acidos grasos biodegradables que contiene Bioprotek a la estructura del chanchito matandolo inmediatamente ya sea en fase huevo, ninfa o adulto. 
Usar *BIOPROTEK 3 lt/cil* aquí les dejo su ficha tecnica. (Interesados contactarme o visitar en facebook BIOMIC INGENIERIA Y MEDIO AMBIENTE).  *DATA TECNICA DEL BIOPROTEK :* 
Nuevo y exclusivo controlador agroecológico biodegradable de contacto que actúa en forma inmediata y con alto poder de derribe sobre insectos de cuerpo blando; también actúa disolviendo la quitina del insecto y taponando los espiráculos de respiración, por lo que el insecto enseguida empieza a morir, el producto elimina también huevos, ninfas y larvas. Es totalmente inocuo para el aplicador y amigable con la fauna benéfica, siendo un producto biodegradable. No causa resistencia en los insectos como en el caso de los piretroides, por lo que con un adecuado manejo se puede lograr sacar adelante un cultivo.  *INFORMACION GENERAL*
Ácidos Grasos no Ionicos Biodegradables para control de Insectos, disuelve la quitina de los insectos y presenta excelente poder de adherencia y penetración.
BIOPROTEK®, es una sustancia que además de ser un poderoso tensoactivo de excelente poder de penetración; tiene la capacidad de disolver la quitina y otras sustancias no polares, componentes fundamentales del exoesqueleto de los insectos y ácaros.  *COMPOSICION*
Ácidos grasos biodegradables 70% 
Materiales Inertes orgánicos y Diluyentes 30%  *DOSIS:* Depende el estado del insecto y el cultivo; que oscila entre 1% a 1.5%  (2 a 3 lt/cil). Las pruebas en campo demuestran que basta 2.5 lt/cil para un buen control.  *CULTIVOS:*    Solanáceas, cucurbitáceas, frutales, ornamentales, granos, etc.  *CONTROL :*
Mosca blanca, Chanchitos blancos, Arañita roja, ácaro blanco, ácaro negro, trips, pulgones, gusanos, Minador de la hoja, Mosca de  la fruta. (Adultos, Ninfas Larvas y huevos)  *FITOTOXICIDAD:*
Este producto es Biodegradable y no es fitotóxico en los cultivos y en las dosis aquí recomendadas.  *INCOMPATIBILIDAD:*
Este producto es compatible con la mayoría de los plaguicidas de uso común recomendados para los cultivos aquí indicados. No se debe de mezclar con productos fuertemente alcalinos.  
BIOPROTEK NO ES CONTAMINANTE Y ADEMAS CONTROLA TODO TIPO DE PLAGAS; *SI DESEAN ADQUIRIR EL BIOPROTEK* Y/O DESEAN QUE LES ENVIE A SU EMAIL UN MANUAL SOBRE BIOLOGIA, COMPORTAMIENTO Y otras alternativas de CONTROL para el CHANCHITO BLANCO NO DUDEN EN CONTACTARSE CONMIGO.   *Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez* *RPM: #979908400* *Whats app : +51988448611* *kscastaneda@hotmail.com*Temas similares: Artículo: EE. UU.: El espárrago blanco es una verdura "gourmet" CURSO "PRODUCTOS NATURALES PARA EL CONTROL DE PLAGAS" a Cargo del Quim. Bracho Pérez el 06 de junio de 2014. "Liderazgo e Innovación para el Control de Plagas" 16/05/2014 desde las 9:00 am Curso: "Liderazgo e Innovación para el Control de Plagas" 16/05/2014 Especializacion: Control Fitosanitarios Granado "Wonderful" y Palto "Hass" y "Gem"

----------


## kscastaneda

Otras plagas que reportaron control en Perú con BiorproteK : 
Arequipa --> Trips en Cebolla (Ing. Pedro Lizarzaburu)
Ica --> Prodiplosis en Espárrago (Ing. Alfredo Tataje)
Julcan-La Libertad --> Varios insectos en panoja de quinúa orgánica (Ing. Ernesto Santisteban)
Pisco --> Cogollero (Conperu)
Lambayeque --> Mosquilla en Arroz (Ing. Carlos Castañeda), etc....... 
Y lo mejor no deja residuos...

----------

